# Homeschooling in California (opinions from other states welcome)



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

We moved to California last fall. My daughter is attending second grade at the local public school, but we think homeschooling is a better option for third grade.

I have been researching homeschooling in California and it seems there are four ways to do it. You can declare yourself a private school, enroll in a private school homeschool program, enroll in a public school homeschool program or if you have a credential you can declare yourself a tutor.

If you live in California and homeschool, which option did you choose and why?

If you live in another state, I would love to hear about how you "enrolled" your child in homeschooling. (or what kind of accountability program your state requires.)


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

We live in MT, and homeshcooling here is not a big deal. We declare ourselves a private school, and that is all we have to do, other than sending in the form, and immunization excemption record. Oh, I guess we do have to keep track of our days. Need 180. That's all. Good luck!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I've homeschooled in both Georgia and Florida. In Florida all you have to do is send a letter of intent to homeschool and once a year the child has to be tested by a certified teacher or developmental specialist. In Georgia you file your letter of intent and all you have to do is send in a monthly attendance report.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

One thing I would suggest, no matter where you homeschool is to become a member of the homeschool legal defense. It's not that expensive and it's good to have an attorney on hand that is familiar with the laws in your state.


----------



## Mme_Pickles (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure about California stuff but the HSLDA website is a great one for state-specific info! HSLDA: Homeschooling Advocates since 1983 
We live in MO and really don't have to do anything. But we have homeschooled in both MD and OH, which each require different things. In MD, we had to be part of an umbrella group or a private school. We had assessments due at the end of each school year. In OH, we had to declare in writing to the local school that we intended to homeschool and give some kind of account of what we intended to do that year and also the materials we planned on using. At the end of the year, we could either do the state testing or do an assessment with a certified teacher. We always chose the latter as we could then sit with this person and chat about the kids' improvements, gain some ideas for how to handle different learning challenges and such. We made up portfolios basically showing their progress through the year. Even though MO requires none of that, we still put together portfolios and I've been tracking grades as my kiddos are getting older. (5th, 6th, and 7th grades!) 
Sorry that was a bit long! Hope it helps some. And the best to you as you consider homeschooling!


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

I think that is the way we will do it. At first, sorting through all the options seemed overwhelming, but now that I have read a bit more, it seems pretty simple to declare yourself a private school.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your suggestions! I spent ten years teaching elementary school, before I had kids, so I am looking forward to the teaching part. I just had no clue how to get it all started.

My daughter will be turning 8 in September and starting 3rd grade. I also have two boys, ages 3 and 4, so I will probably have lots of questions about educating 3 different ages at the same time.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree with what others have said here. Join HSLDA. All states' hs-ing laws are on their web sites. It's a fabulous $10 a month investment.

HSLDA: Homeschooling Advocates since 1983


----------

